# Require forum registration to view/download certain things



## ShiBDiB (May 19, 2009)

I run www.privategamers.org and im wonderin how would i go about setting it up so that it requires the user to register on the forums in order to be able to view the guides and access downloads.

I know i can limit the link to the forum and remove the main link to guides but then people can just google and find the page anyway.

Also, any other website tips would help


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 21, 2009)

No1?


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

Well, one way would be to put a cookie on the person's system when they are logged into the board. Have each page check for the presence of that cookie and if it is not there redirect them to the registration page (or wherever you want to send them).


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 21, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Well, one way would be to put a cookie on the person's system when they are logged into the board. Have each page check for the presence of that cookie and if it is not there redirect them to the registration page (or wherever you want to send them).



how would you go about doing that, any guides u know of?


----------



## morpha (May 26, 2009)

http://au.php.net/manual/en/reserved.variables.cookies.php

it will be something like:

if (isset($_COOKIE)) {
 echo "LINK GOES HERE";
} else {
 echo "Register to view link.";
}


----------



## stefanels (May 26, 2009)

Just signed up at the forum on your site...


----------

